# Stubborn Bellyfat!



## mightymo51 (Feb 25, 2006)

First off, here are my stats.  6' 225lbs, was 12% bf but I'm sure it's went down by the way I'm looking.  Anyway, I have tried for years to get rid of that dreaded belly fat.  So far I have been somewhat successful, but I can't seem to ged rid of the very bottom portion of it on the lower abs and back.  The rest of my body is rock hard due to good genetics and hard work, but I really want to get rid of this crap on my waist.  Does anyone have any advice?  I've tried everything humanly possible, but it's still there.  I do cardio 4-5 times a week, abs 2 times a week, eat healthier than anyone I know, and I am more dedicated to my training than anyone I know.  I've done numerous diets and I have gotten rid of all the belly fat except the bottom part.  I'm starting to wonder if I'll ever get rid of it.


----------



## Drudge (Feb 25, 2006)

My cutting stack: (this helped me get that stubborn fat off)
I used this stack when i had problems with my love handles, lower abs and lower back.  I went from roughly 12-13bf% to roughly 7-8%bf.

1-4 weeks (3x a day)

Ephedrine Hcl 16 mg
Caffeine Anhydrous 200 mg
Forskolin 20mg


4-8 weeks (add)

Yohimbine Hcl 3 mg
GuggulSterones 30 mg

If you wish for the last two weeks clenbuterol can be added to emphasize the fat loss.  I didnt add clen because i was extremly happy with my results.  Just one word of caution, be aware of your blood pressure as it will have a tendency to spike.

P.S. - This should be used in conjuncture with a good diet and cardio.


----------

